# Cramped fingers while braiding



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a show this weekend and I need to braid. It's a hunter show. Last show when I braided, my hands cramped up so bad, I could barely finish. I couldn't braid the tail until the next day, because when I started braiding, my hands didn't want to move anymore. It hurt so bad.

Is there a certain way I should be holding my hands to braid so I don't get cramps?


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

It's more about torsion than about holding tightly. Your hands should not cramp if you use the leverage system. It would be far too lengthy for me to explain the technique, but there is a great instructional video by Ruthann Smith (Lucky Braids) that I just purchased and love. You can find it at many tack stores or online. In the meantime, maybe you should check YouTube for some braiding videos to get a better idea. Good Luck!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

kpptt2001 said:


> It's more about torsion than about holding tightly. Your hands should not cramp if you use the leverage system. It would be far too lengthy for me to explain the technique, but there is a great instructional video by Ruthann Smith (Lucky Braids) that I just purchased and love. You can find it at many tack stores or online. In the meantime, maybe you should check YouTube for some braiding videos to get a better idea. Good Luck!


I just looked for that video...there is no way I'm spending $75.00 on a video. But it might be worth it, since cramped hands are no fun. 

I also checked out youtube, and there wasn't anything really helpful there. But thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

I know, its fairly pricey. 

Hmm, okay, heres a few suggestions.

When you are making a braid, start out as close to the neck as possible. Every time you cross over, you are making a ‘V’ shape. So lets say you are about to cross the mane over from right to left. Your left thumb should be pressed firmly on the V. Take the piece of mane in your right hand and cross it over thinking about placing it horizontally with the neck, not vertically and cramming it up under your thumb into the V. Also, when crossing over, think about holding the piece with your fingers and then rolling your wrists to achieve the placement as opposed to ‘pulling’ the piece over with tight fingers. Now, press your opposite thumb down on the V and repeat. Just be patient and practice a ton between shows, and eventually you’ll get it sans hand craps.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Your hands like everything else need to be streatched and they take time to get into shape.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ahh! How do I edit - my last word should read "cramps" - my apologies!!!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

kpptt2001 said:


> Ahh! How do I edit - my last word should read "cramps" - my apologies!!!



Hahaha...thats OK, I knew what you meant.


----------

